# NO WHINING



## Jake416 (Jun 29, 2015)

It's back. There may be hope yet. Randymac should do another old growth spiders in my head thread. If he's still around. I might just carry on my rudeness.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 29, 2015)

Go away


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 29, 2015)

Is that a 50 footer in your avatar? Ive only had to buy 4, no 5 of them in my life. One was a Stihl, the other four were Spencers and I still have three. Lost one 15 years ago.


----------



## Jake416 (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't know how or why but that 50 spencer made it almost 17 years off and on in the woods. 

I don't want to go away, please don't make me. I would be sad.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

Jake416 said:


> Don't know how or why but that 50 spencer made it almost 17 years off and on in the woods.
> 
> I don't want to go away, please don't make me. I would be sad.


The only thing worse than loosing a bar wrench is loosing a Spencer. Lol
You can stay if you behave, or I will report you! Lol
John


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 30, 2015)

for the record, stihl tapes are rebranded spencer tapes. the husky tapes are where it's at. way easier to replace tape, or replace/adjust rewind. the spencer tapes just seem beyond hurt'n after using the husky tapes. coming from a husky guy i know but i'm not biased to tapes. i use what i like with anything! i got 2 spencers and 2 huskies. i'll trade both spencers for one husky tape! LOL


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The only thing worse than loosing a bar wrench is loosing a Spencer. Lol
> You can stay if you behave, or I will report you! Lol
> John



i reported your post for fun. my reason was that your a prick LOL we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jake416 (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Is that a 50 footer in your avatar? Ive only had to buy 4, no 5 of them in my life. One was a Stihl, the other four were Spencers and I still gave three. Lost one 15 years ago.


Look very close. I doubt it's the one you lost.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> for the record, stihl tapes are rebranded spencer tapes. the husky tapes are where it's at. way easier to replace tape, or replace/adjust rewind. the spencer tapes just seem beyond hurt'n after using the husky tapes. coming from a husky guy i know but i'm not biased to tapes. i use what i like with anything! i got 2 spencers and 2 huskies. i'll trade both spencers for one husky tape! LOL


Never seen a Husky tape yet. Some guys go thru stuff faster than boot laces. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i reported your post for fun. my reason was that your a prick LOL we'll see what happens.


Good thing I deleted that nude pic just after you reported me! Lol
No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Never seen a Husky tape yet. Some guys go thru stuff faster than boot laces. Lol



they are the bomb, everything about them is nicer, smaller, lighter. they come with the hinge nail as well. alot of guys don't like them but i do. they hang over the end of the butt and the hinge of the nail opens up when you pull on the tape rather then the straight nail getting all kinked when pulled on. alot of guys don't like the hinge nail and install the spencer style nail on the husky tape but i don't get it. the husky nail is way better IMO.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

Jake416 said:


> Look very close. I doubt it's the one you lost.


I hope your right Jake. Maybe it was all just a drunkards dream. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> they are the bomb, everything about them is nicer, smaller, lighter. they come with the hinge nail as well. alot of guys don't like them but i do. they hang over the end of the butt and the hinge of the nail opens up when you pull on the tape rather then the straight nail getting all kinked when pulled on. alot of guys don't like the hinge nail and install the spencer style nail on the husky tape but i don't get it. the husky nail is way better IMO.


On the Spencer I bought a few Bailey's nails, but they dont stick in very well in frozen wood.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> On the Spencer I bought a few Bailey's nails, but they dont stick in very well in frozen wood.View attachment 433288



the husky tape nails don't even need to stick in really. just hang them over the butt and give a little push to just make a dent for them to hold onto. walk the log limbing, bucking, and in the end a light tug has it rewinding back. i didn't want to try them at first cause i was hell bent on spencer tapes but another guy convinced me otherwise. sure a spencer tape can have a husky nail installed but the husky is still easier to replace the tape or rewind and rewind tension can be adjusted in a second without any tools.


----------



## Jake416 (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I hope your right Jake. Maybe it was all just a drunkards dream. Lol


What? Did I do something? Where am I.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

Jake416 said:


> What? Did I do something? Where am I.


No, you havent done anything so far, and btw, your live on F&L. Lol


----------



## Marshy (Jun 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i reported your post for fun. my reason was that your a prick LOL we'll see what happens.


Report rejected, the prick stays.


----------



## Jake416 (Jun 30, 2015)

I was just glad to see Gologit brought back his no whining sign.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 30, 2015)

Let's see a pic of these Husky tapes.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 1, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Let's see a pic of these Husky tapes.


They are probably just Spencers with a Husky logo, just like Husky puts their name on Oregon bars.
BTW, WC90 is a BSer. Lol


----------



## Jake416 (Jul 1, 2015)

Funny, i didn't think this would end up about tapes. Oh well..... I'll hangout in the background till firewooder's show up.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> They are probably just Spencers with a Husky logo, just like Husky puts their name on Oregon bars.



It's like you're reading my mind.


----------



## dhskier2 (Jul 2, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Let's see a pic of these Husky tapes.



Here's what's on Husky's site


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2015)

Huh. Is the tension held just by those detents? Seems kinda janky, but the hook looks good.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 2, 2015)

Spencer knockoff ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 2, 2015)

English knockoff ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe this thread should have been called "No Winding". Lol
I wonder how the plastic housing of the Husky tape would stand up to the cold?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 2, 2015)

Jake416 said:


> Funny, i didn't think this would end up about tapes. Oh well..... I'll hangout in the background till firewooder's show up.


Firewood tape ...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 2, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Firewood tape ...


I wonder how that would work on a real limby spruce? Lol


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2015)

That Protape up there says "US Tape" on it... US Tape is the company that bought Spencer, and is who decided it was a good idea to make the gears out of powdered aluminum instead of stamped steel. I'm guessing that the internals are identical to a 50' Spencer.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 3, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> On the Spencer I bought a few Bailey's nails, but they dont stick in very well in frozen wood.View attachment 433288


John did you keep a professional photographer on staff in those days? Nice stick by the way.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2015)

Ya, I wish I had taken more vids than what I did, but there is still lots of time and so much more timber.BTw, that's a 75 Spencer, as though I ever needed one that long. Lol


----------



## madhatte (Jul 3, 2015)

Us forestry types use the 75 footers almost exclusively because we need to get to 66 feet to use the topo scale on our clinometers for measuring heights. We also use the double-sided tape refills with diameter on the opposite side, which means we can only wrap the first 4 inches with tape so we don't cover up the zero on the diameter side. We break them mostly by walking off the end and grinding the gears, or by snapping the nail end off rewinding.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

I seldom had to go over 50, because in hardwoods max mertchantable averaged 32' plus the crown.
I think I have one 50' refill and the dispensor. Like bootlaces Im gentle on the tape.
Sometimes I kick the tag end out, depends on what the trees worth. Lol
Spencer is the best product, I don't care what Shane (WC90) says. He's just another coastal cull. Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Let's see a pic of these Husky tapes.



i just checked in on this thread after a but. i'm behind! my tapes are out in the truck way down the driveway  i will get a pic in the AM.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

here's one from google for now though. they are the best. i used to think spencer tapes couldn't be matched til i tried these. way better. you can see the notches on the drum where the latch locks in. the tension can be adjusted in seconds and it can be pulled apart for a full service without any tools at all without a headache in the woods in the pissing rain. spencers suck! LOL none of the guys out here manage to kill them. also keep in mind i was a spencer guy before i tried these. john is the master of all culls!!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Us forestry types use the 75 footers almost exclusively because we need to get to 66 feet to use the topo scale on our clinometers for measuring heights. We also use the double-sided tape refills with diameter on the opposite side, which means we can only wrap the first 4 inches with tape so we don't cover up the zero on the diameter side. We break them mostly by walking off the end and grinding the gears, or by snapping the nail end off rewinding.



do you actually work in forestry? think i saw a pic of you in the PNW GTG thread. you surely did not look like a hardened forestry professional!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> do you actually work in forestry? think i saw a pic of you in the PNW GTG thread. you surely did not look like a hardened forestry professional!


You're sounding like that lumberjack dude from Salmon Arm B.C! Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> You're sounding like that dude from Salmon Arm! Lol



i'm just glad you didn't say i'm starting to sound like the yukon culls.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

The Yukon is in Oklahoma, a place I want to go to.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The Yukon is in Oklahoma, a place I want to go to.



GHEY!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

You've been beveraging haven't you?? Toss a tankard or two down for me. Lol


----------



## bitzer (Jul 4, 2015)

I own a 75 but like you said its usually not needed. I've had a few ash and basswood that I taped out to 75' at a 10" top. Some woods I regularly run out of tape in red oak and ash, but in general its 30-40 feet of log. I've held that husky tape. No one could ever make me believe that its worth a damn. I wear a 50' spencer on each hip. Lots faster, no gettin tangled up in tape, and if one craps out I can make do with the other. Occaisionally I can tape off two sticks at once too or tape from crotch back without taking the other tape out of the butt on a rotten sob.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

They say you can cut a bare hand with the tape, but Inever have yet.
Mine has caught in the seat of the skidder though, but I didnt find out till I walked 50'. Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

you can assume they are not worth a damn without trying them. i wouldn't expect anything different from you. i WAS a spencer guy too and own 2 of them. i'd use them if i wanted too but i got better tapes LOL. the nails aren't an arguement as they can be swapped, the serviceability and adjustment of the husky tape is way way better then the spencer. i still haven't needed to pull mine apart but the day i do it will be quick and painless. you guys must need them so long cause your skidding logs on nice clean level ground. here the heli needs manageable lengths. yes, that was a stab. the ground your on will make or break you. i know some pretty pansy ass mofo's who have no problem working the flat lands.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 4, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> do you actually work in forestry? think i saw a pic of you in the PNW GTG thread. you surely did not look like a hardened forestry professional!



Yep, been at it for years. It's good work.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Yep, been at it for years. It's good work.



i apologize for my poor judgement. that was very ******* of me.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 4, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> you can assume they are not worth a damn without trying them. i wouldn't expect anything different from you. i WAS a spencer guy too and own 2 of them. i'd use them if i wanted too but i got better tapes LOL. the nails aren't an arguement as they can be swapped, the serviceability and adjustment of the husky tape is way way better then the spencer. i still haven't needed to pull mine apart but the day i do it will be quick and painless. you guys must need them so long cause your skidding logs on nice clean level ground. here the heli needs manageable lengths. yes, that was a stab. the ground your on will make or break you. i know some pretty pansy ass mofo's who have no problem working the flat lands.


I make my own nails. The ones you can buy aren't worth a dam in frozen hardwood. Yeah my ground is pretty flat, but I do my bucking in the woods so they go thru a lot. Not really sure why yer gettin all defensive. I can tell a wild thing is a piece of **** by looking at it. You don't cut production either so that makes a difference. If you buck logs and pulp out of the trees I cut all day you would think twice about skirting around calling flatlanders pansies. When you get yer certs and start cutting production your tune will change. Mine did when I stepped up to living on volume.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I make my own nails. The ones you can buy aren't worth a dam in frozen hardwood. Yeah my ground is pretty flat, but I do my bucking in the woods so they go thru a lot. Not really sure why yer gettin all defensive. I can tell a wild thing is a piece of **** by looking at it. You don't cut production either so that makes a difference. If you buck logs and pulp out of the trees I cut all day you would think twice about skirting around calling flatlanders pansies. When you get yer certs and start cutting production your tune will change. Mine did when I stepped up to living on volume.



a homeowner can do what you do  LOL just kidding bitzer. i'm sure your better then a homeowner. i've been a prick lately, i apologize. you keep in mind though that i can tell a wild thing is a POS too. there was a time i could not be told on tapes either. one day the only spencer i had in the bush took a **** so had to use my buddies husky tape. i was convinced after that day.sometimes it takes being forced. isn't all bucking done in the woods? LOL here it is anyways. i don't know anyone pulling full length tree's out of the woods except maybe flat landers?  i'm gonna stick to my guns about the flat landers. getting on a plateau is just the best thing in a day and is WAY WAY WAY easier going. no volume to live on here. nearly all company's went day rate  my reasoning for picking on eastern folk is because of the number of them that come here and end up working in the bush. nearly all of them will say within the first week something along the lines of west coast bush work being grown man **** and say makes back home seem like ***** **** LOL. heck, i've heard eastern folk say planting here is harder then anything back east. until we meet were gonna have to let it die  i know, i'm the prick who keeps bringing it up.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

In defence of so called flat landers, anybody can cut down a needle leaf tree, but it takes a real man to cut hardwood.
Regardless of where we are, we are all on a mountain and the best wood grows in the valleys and close to watersheds.
We all have to deal with the danger aspect regardless of where we are.
Don't mind WC90, he's just being a douche nozzle. Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> In defence of so called flat landers, anybody can cut down a needle leaf tree, but it takes a real man to cut hardwood.
> Regardless of where we are, we are all on a mountain and the best wood grows in the valleys and close to watersheds.
> We all have to deal with the danger aspect regardless of where we are.
> Don't mind WC90, he's just being a douche nozzle. Lol



i don't expect any easterner to like what i said. in fact, i fully expect them to fight it LOL of course you'd say that john, your a cull who used to cut hardwood. i know people who cut from the east to the west while moving closer until they got here. they all say the further west you go the harder the job gets regardless of what wood your cutting. the PNW did not become known for it's timber falling just because.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 4, 2015)

To be fair, all of the REALLY big east coast wood was cut in the 17th-19th centuries before there were even steam donkeys. Those guys must have been real bad asses to do that work with such primitive equipment.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

madhatte said:


> To be fair, all of the REALLY big east coast wood was cut in the 17th-19th centuries before there were even steam donkeys. Those guys must have been real bad asses to do that work with such primitive equipment.



that was then, just a bunch of culls over there now.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, the good ones all moved west, of course.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 4, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I own a 75 but like you said its usually not needed. I've had a few ash and basswood that I taped out to 75' at a 10" top. Some woods I regularly run out of tape in red oak and ash, but in general its 30-40 feet of log. I've held that husky tape. No one could ever make me believe that its worth a damn. I wear a 50' spencer on each hip. Lots faster, no gettin tangled up in tape, and if one craps out I can make do with the other. Occaisionally I can tape off two sticks at once too or tape from crotch back without taking the other tape out of the butt on a rotten sob.


i run a 75, i cut most all pine to a 52' butt length. i prolly should have got a 66. i don't like that baily nail bitz, i swapped out to the spencer nail but some times you do have to tap it in to make it stay there.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Well, the good ones all moved west, of course.



LOL, to be fair i've seen some good ones from back east here too. usually takes them a year here though


----------



## madhatte (Jul 4, 2015)

I use the long nails Madsen's sells and twist the pointy end 90 degrees so they release easier.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 4, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I own a 75 but like you said its usually not needed. I've had a few ash and basswood that I taped out to 75' at a 10" top. Some woods I regularly run out of tape in red oak and ash, but in general its 30-40 feet of log. I've held that husky tape. No one could ever make me believe that its worth a damn. I wear a 50' spencer on each hip. Lots faster, no gettin tangled up in tape, and if one craps out I can make do with the other. Occaisionally I can tape off two sticks at once too or tape from crotch back without taking the other tape out of the butt on a rotten sob.


i run a 75, i cut most all pine to a 52' butt length. i prolly should have got a 66. i don't like that baily nail bitz, i swapped out to the spencer nail but some times you do have to tap it in to make it stay there.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

Sometimes that nail is hard to get in, so I try to find a crack or under the bark. Ive even filed them down.
Move a coastal faller into an eastern stand of hardwood. They find out pretty quick what a dutchman is, let alone a select cut.Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Sometimes that nail is hard to get in, so I try to find a crack or under the bark. Ive even filed them down.
> Move a coastal faller into an eastern stand of hardwood. They find out pretty quick what a dutchman is, let alone a select cut.Lol



your still alive even with those cull stumps so it couldn't be that hard. like i said, the eastern guys i talk about have been in hardwoods and they still think otherwise. have you been on the coast john? why don't you come down? get out of those yukon pecker poles. if the eastern hardwoods were all that you can bet there'd be a council certifying guys back east too but their isn't.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 5, 2015)

Ya, but it's not about how many trees you dump, its all about getting top dollars for said trees.
Sawlogs go to the sawmill, veneer goes to whoever pays the most and firewood goes to rural homeowners


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 5, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, but it's not about how many trees you dump, its all about getting top dollars for said trees.
> Sawlogs go to the sawmill, veneer goes to whoever pays the most and firewood goes to rural homeowners



I hear ya. I suppose hardwood would break a lot easier. In the soft woods defense, it isn't fallen into nice clean opening and ground though. It generally fallen along a steep grade, couple that into dodging old stumps to save it out, avoid brushing other tree's, placing it safely so it can be bucked, prevent runaway, and so you don't end up having to work under it later on. (I wouldn't either way) LOL. While do this being extremely aware of you footing. There is nothing worse then going to put a back cut in on a 75% grade and the ground giving out under your feet. There are a lot of lazy asses who take no risk and just send everything straight down the hill. How they still get work I don't know but they be breaking wood left and right. I'll take flat land any day. Unfortunately that's not the way it works here on the coast. Falling tree's is fun but sometimes the grades can make it not so fun. So I guess the real question is what is the dollar value of softwood to hardwood. I'd bet the hardwood is worth considerably more for some species but throw in the fact that the tree's are way smaller it is likely about even. Breaking wood is breaking wood whether your on flat clean ground or hazardous terrain. Fall a 250' spruce on a 60% and try not break it LOL talking a $65,000 tree all on it's own. CULL!!! LOL just razzing john. You know you'll always be a bud. I may be a prick to some of the eastern folk but I can get along with anyone. Come down for a beer. I'd come up but no time for vacations til the new year.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 5, 2015)

To follow your line of not to knock it unless you've tried it, you've never cut here. I never said cutting on the coast was easy or the same or whatever. I made no comparison at all. I just think that tape looks like a cheap piece of ****. You got all uppity and called everyone else on the continent a pansy. When are you doing all this timber falling if yer not certified? I'd love to cut big timber on steep ground, but I was born here and I've got a family I'm not moving. I'll bet I'd catch on pretty quick. Trees are trees. Saving out is saving out. Bucking order is bucking order. Layouts are layouts. I know there would be a big learning curve, but I'd get there. You on the other hand are not even cutting so I don't get where you come off calling everyone pansies.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 5, 2015)

bitzer said:


> To follow your line of not to knock it unless you've tried it, you've never cut here. I never said cutting on the coast was easy or the same or whatever. I made no comparison at all. I just think that tape looks like a cheap piece of ****. You got all uppity and called everyone else on the continent a pansy. When are you doing all this timber falling if yer not certified? I'd love to cut big timber on steep ground, but I was born here and I've got a family I'm not moving. I'll bet I'd catch on pretty quick. Trees are trees. Saving out is saving out. Bucking order is bucking order. Layouts are layouts. I know there would be a big learning curve, but I'd get there. You on the other hand are not even cutting so I don't get where you come off calling everyone pansies.



Plenty of cutting to be done as long as I'm not doing it for money. I've been currently getting experience up catarpe mountain working for some of the natives on their land who are certified. Steep ground. Way more difficult to lay wood out safety while keeping it all in one piece. Imagine ****ing it up by a few meters and end up with the decision of taking the risk to work under it later or having the log teeter on an old stump or having one end roll and the other end shoot for the skies when being bucked. A lot of guys get killed because of things moving downhill. I never said anyone was a pansy. Just said I know some pansy ass mofo's who had no problem working the flatlands. I thought the work was easy going until I got on a significant grade. at that point i realized why people called it hardwork because before it just seemed easy and nothing to whine about.


----------



## dancan (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## dancan (Jul 5, 2015)

Works fine for me , firewood and the odd saw log , I'll buy a new one if it quits , it's not the end of the world .


----------



## madhatte (Jul 5, 2015)

How old is that, I wonder?


----------



## dancan (Jul 5, 2015)

A little over a year , not used like a full time logger would , I'm still looking for my other one that has the other type of hook , while it worked well, the nail is more secure..


----------



## madhatte (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll snap a pic later of how I do the nails. It works pretty well.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 19, 2015)

Theres plenty of steep short ground in the smokies and Appalachians. They are similar to the west coast mtns, but everything is smaller. Thanks to father time... yeah, its not difficult to powerbuck poplar & white pine on the east coast. The foremost concern is getting forks to hit together. Ive cut black walnut that would slab in two even with the forks landing proper. Trees back east are shorter, so they fall alot faster. Not really an issue, but it can present problems. Its kind of like racing your car @ one track, then racing somewhere different. Changes will need to be made, but its still the same deal.. one thing ill say, if a guy can work with much efficiency, hes gonna get more done on a daily basis out west. A proficient cutter in hardwood country has to put forth more effort for less yeild, Smaller trees.... I dont know how they do it with their 20" bars.... slowly, & about 19" at a time i guess...


----------

